# How much per gram?



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2017)

I've grown herb to sell for years, but I have decided to expand my client base by providing schrooms, of which there seems to be a great demand for.
I brought up this subject with my clients, and all expressed an interest.
So, how much to charge for some good (Jamaican) mushrooms?
I was thinking around $15 per gram.
Is that a fair price?
Thanks


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes. For the small doses. 1-3 grams, $15. Average dose is 3-5 grams. $50 a trip isn't bad. Call it a bulk discount at $10 a gram.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 3, 2017)

280 an ounce for shrooms... LMFAO. Mayb 150 an ounce at most..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 3, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Yes. For the small doses. 1-3 grams, $15. Average dose is 3-5 grams. $50 a trip isn't bad. Call it a bulk discount at $10 a gram.


*Get fucked. That is A LOT of money.*

3.5 grams of any mushroom bag should not even cost $25 bucks.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you really wanna be the guy responsible for his friends getting tackled by cops while running around naked? Because at least one of em will probably end up in that scenario, or calling 911 on himself thinking they can get him unhigh, which they can't. Besides, there's worse penalties for hallucinogens than weed. How the hell is there a big demand for shrooms? People like being nauseous and then doing crazy shit? Your life though, if extra bucks are that important to you then have at it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 3, 2017)

A gram of mushrooms should cost 5 bucks.

@SouthCross works for the illuminati.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> A gram of mushrooms should cost 5 bucks.
> 
> @SouthCross works for the illuminati.


Buy a couple ounces and it will be $5. Buy two grams...it's $20. The more you buy. The cheaper it'll be.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Yes. For the small doses. 1-3 grams, $15. Average dose is 3-5 grams. $50 a trip isn't bad. Call it a bulk discount at $10 a gram.


Thanks for the info, greatly appreciated.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 3, 2017)

It's just like weed. 1-2 grams. A weekend smoke. $30. 1/8th can run $10 a gram. Buy an ounce, it's $200.

You want a buyer to buy the whole Damn thing. If he repeatedly comes back. As a shroom grower selling in bulk. A fair take is $3 a gram. That gets passed down to where the street vender pulls $10-$15 a gram buying it for $5-$7.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> A gram of mushrooms should cost 5 bucks.
> 
> @SouthCross works for the illuminati.


I live in an area with no mushrooms and a large demand. A lot of money is available, and it still being a serious arrest for possesion, I want to make sure it is worth the hassles.
I think $15 a gram sounds reasonable for a good product, and let's say 2 grams for $25.
I personally have never eaten more than 3, and I think your average buyer buy 2 to keep it nice and easy.
But it all depends on the schroom, doesn't it.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 3, 2017)

A new person trying to experience the spirit world. Knock depression the fu¢k out. Gain some harmony in life.

As long as it's a shrooms. From B+ to blue mystic. They won't be able to tell the difference. The crop batch needs to be mixed up to standardised the magic. Some shrooms are stronger then others. Growing next to each other.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Do you really wanna be the guy responsible for his friends getting tackled by cops while running around naked?


What, speaking from personal experiences? 
Nah, I ain't selling to kids, I'm selling to responsible adults who express a desire to trip again.
They are big boys and girls who should know what they are taking, and I'm figuring on selling two gram packets, which is a pretty safe dosage in my opinion, with a recommendation not to eat more, unless you are REALLY sure of your ability to consume larger amounts.
The money is really no big deal, but I just get requests asking can you get schrooms, so what the fuck, I like 'em, they want 'em, their over 21, why not?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

atidd11 said:


> 280 an ounce for shrooms... LMFAO. Mayb 150 an ounce at most..


Where do you live/


----------



## Enigma (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd never spend more than $35 per eighth ounce.

$30 is the norm, $35 would have to be some exotic shit.

This isn't like bud, it can't be kept very long, it all gets eaten in one sitting and the next 6-8 hours are a blast!

There are much higher profits in cocaine if money is what you want.

I'll never touch the stuff though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

Enigma said:


> I'd never spend more than $35 per eighth ounce.
> 
> $30 is the norm, $35 would have to be some exotic shit.
> 
> ...


Ain't' into selling blow, used to, but met too many fucked up coke heads that would be banging on your door at 3 AM wanting to score. Definitely not worth it.
I sell herb right now for $300 per for 2 zips, or $350 for one, and that works out pretty well (I live in CT).
I really just am going to do this as a side business, simply to feed my head and provide some to good customers that want it.
So, thanks for the input, I'm pretty much have the idea that $10 is a fair price for average schrooms.
Do you only buy 1/8 ths?
I was thinking about 2 gram bags for $25 to keep it simple and safe?
Not a good idea?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 4, 2017)

I can have a good experience with an eight ounce, more is better, less doesn't reall take off.

Although, I'm a person that is well versed in psychedelics. Shrooms are the lightest of all tryps for me.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Where do you live/


Florida. I used to live in new london CT tho!!


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> What, speaking from personal experiences?
> Nah, I ain't selling to kids, I'm selling to responsible adults who express a desire to trip again.
> They are big boys and girls who should know what they are taking, and I'm figuring on selling two gram packets, which is a pretty safe dosage in my opinion, with a recommendation not to eat more, unless you are REALLY sure of your ability to consume larger amounts.
> The money is really no big deal, but I just get requests asking can you get schrooms, so what the fuck, I like 'em, they want 'em, their over 21, why not?


I don't get the appeal myself. Never wanna see another shroom in my life, or taste one. Yuck, they are disgusting. They obviously don't want us to eat them so I respect their wishes. But no it wasn't me that was naked. I did have an urge to go outside naked but I resisted it, fortunately.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Ain't' into selling blow, used to, but met too many fucked up coke heads that would be banging on your door at 3 AM wanting to score. Definitely not worth it.
> I sell herb right now for $300 per for 2 zips, or $350 for one, and that works out pretty well (I live in CT).
> I really just am going to do this as a side business, simply to feed my head and provide some to good customers that want it.
> So, thanks for the input, I'm pretty much have the idea that $10 is a fair price for average schrooms.
> ...


If they weigh 100#. 2 grams might make them giddy. Erowid has a good dosage list. Hit the new users with 3 grams. That's enough to experience enough of losing the ego. First times users need to see the visuals.

1-2grams. Anybody that would probably be microdosing will buy the large amounts. Imo, 1-2 grams to a new user is messing around. They'll remember the sour stomach more then the journey.

3 grams. Give them enough to fly.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd be selling by 1/8th. $35 is fair


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 4, 2017)

About the price, like $5 a gram.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

$10.

Shrooms ain't weed. It's a high felony. Felonies don't come cheap. One crop can send you to prison for decades. 

$5? Nah...


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 4, 2017)

Ate a lot of oregon blues in the 90's(anyone remember those?) $25 an 1/8 split between 2 ppl and always got fucked up.always drank on them as well tho,wasnt looking to "lose the ego". imo $30-35 is a fair price.$50 seems high,tho im sure ppl would pay if they wanted them bad enough,just doesnt sit well with me.i aint taking the risk in growing them tho.
knew a guy in the early 90's who got his hands on some windowpane acid,did way too much and that dude actually did get buck naked and was doing swan dives into asphalt.took 3 cops to arrest him


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

This sound fair to the different markets? 

1-3 grams. $10 each. An 1/8th, $40. A half $60. Full ounce $100.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

The highest I've ever noticed on the shrooms market. Home grown organic shrooms. $130 an ounce. Bought from the grower.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> This sound fair to the different markets?
> 
> 1-3 grams. $10 each. An 1/8th, $40. A half $60. Full ounce $100.


Your prices are so far off man. Are you high?
Why would someone buy 3.5g @ $40 when they can get 14g @ $60??? Maybe $60 a 1/4. But not for a half!


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Your prices are so far off man. Are you high?



YeAh. Coors beer and white widow.

So what's the price it's supposed to be?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> YeAh. Coors beer and white widow.


Haha I'm into the MGD


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Haha I'm into the MGD


I keep going back for Coors. Miller High Life/ lite before this. Tried PBR. I keep buying Coors Light. Taste a bit sweeter if I had to describe it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> YeAh. Coors beer and white widow.
> 
> So what's the price it's supposed to be?


If I was selling it'd be 1g for $15, 1/8 for $40, 1/4 for $70, 1/2 for $120, 1 Oz for $200


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> If I was selling it'd be 1g for $15, 1/8 for $40, 1/4 for $70, 1/2 for $120, 1 Oz for $200



That'd work.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I keep going back for Coors. Miller High Life/ lite before this. Tried PBR. I keep buying Coors Light. Taste a bit sweeter if I had to describe it.


Miller Lite is pretty good. I've never had PBR


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Miller Lite is pretty good. I've never had PBR


It's got a kinda earthy taste at first. It's way different then Miller or Coors.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> It's got a kinda earthy taste at first. It's way different then Miller or Coors.


I usually just stick to MGD. Can't go wrong


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I usually just stick to MGD. Can't go wrong



Drink that nasty Bud light or Budweiser and it'll remind you why you drink MGD.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Drink that nasty Bud light or Budweiser and it'll remind you why you drink MGD.


Ya or Molson Canadien. Gross


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 4, 2017)

Here it's Natural Light. 'Natty' beer. Others like Steel Reserve are purely for getting blackout drunk.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> If they weigh 100#. 2 grams might make them giddy. Erowid has a good dosage list. Hit the new users with 3 grams. That's enough to experience enough of losing the ego. First times users need to see the visuals.
> 
> 1-2grams. Anybody that would probably be microdosing will buy the large amounts. Imo, 1-2 grams to a new user is messing around. They'll remember the sour stomach more then the journey.
> 
> 3 grams. Give them enough to fly.


Excellent info, just what I needed.
It seems like a thousand years since I last ate mushrooms, which actually it is close to,
Then I just grabbed some, stuffed them into my face, and away we went, (we don't need no stinking scale/lol)
I don't want to do that to my customers, because I like all of them and don't want to play with their heads.
Me, myself 3 grams is usually fine to contend with on an average basis.
If I'm in the woods with some good friends (no wife), I might go 4 but that was then.
Now I'm just going to taste 3 grams 1st to see what's up with the crop, and next time change if necessary.
I ordered some Jamaican spores from the Spore Store, which were pricy, but what the fuck, why dick around
if they cost more they gotta be better right? (lol)
Thanks @SouthCross , you help has been greatly appreciated
Peace .


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I don't get the appeal myself. Never wanna see another shroom in my life, or taste one. Yuck, they are disgusting. They obviously don't want us to eat them so I respect their wishes. But no it wasn't me that was naked. I did have an urge to go outside naked but I resisted it, fortunately.


LMFAO!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> knew a guy in the early 90's who got his hands on some windowpane acid,did way too much and that dude actually did get buck naked and was doing swan dives into asphalt.took 3 cops to arrest him


That sounds like me, but I never got naked.
I was at a frat party (I lived in the house) tripping on this acid called Cherry Blossom (little red balls) when the doorbell rang and I go to answer it. I open the door and there were two town cops and a state trooper answering a noise complaint. I was just peaking, and could not deal with that shit so, needless to say, I freaked and ran through the house and "through" the back door. (only a screen).
I was told it took 2 blocks before they caught me, and then it was 4 cops.
They dragged me off to a hospital, and I woke up the next day saying what the fuck just happened.
It turned out the cops raided the house after I ran and took 1.5 lbs of pot, 37 Quaaludes, over a hundred hits of speed (Black Beauties/Dexedrine) and 3 oz of hash (we liked to get high)
And you know who was charged with possesion?
Me, alone, no one else.
Nice
I was facing like 20 years mandatory, with no money to pay for a lawyer, so things didn't look good especially when my court appointed lawyer said plead guilty, and serve 10, and with good behavior you'll be out in 5.
I said fuck you, I ain't doing that shit, get away, I want a new lawyer. 
So, to make a long story short, the court appointed me a new lawyer who in 15 minutes looked at my file and said they had no search warrant. Done, adios motherfuckers, see ya later.
Charges were dropped at the next court date, and that was that.
That was my worst trip by far. Nothing like having a cop in your face 3 hours into a trip to ruin it.
It does seem funny now though in retrospect.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> That sounds like me, but I never got naked.
> I was at a frat party (I lived in the house) tripping on this acid called Cherry Blossom (little red balls) when the doorbell rang and I go to answer it. I open the door and there were two town cops and a state trooper answering a noise complaint. I was just peaking, and could not deal with that shit so, needless to say, I freaked and ran through the house and "through" the back door. (only a screen).
> I was told it took 2 blocks before they caught me, and then it was 4 cops.
> They dragged me off to a hospital, and I woke up the next day saying what the fuck just happened.
> ...


LOL!!jesus christ dude,running a pharmacy out of the house!uppers,downers and all arounders.think they gave you thorazine or something similiar in the hospital?
the dude i knew eventually graduated up to heroin and fucked his life up real proper like.went to prison and got stabbed in the eye or something crazy like that.he was tripping with a few ppl that night.one dude couldnt see to get off the couch and was throwing up over himself.naked guy said his vision was so fucked,in one eye it was snowing and in the other,cartoons were playing.the asphalt he thought was water.
was your trip in the 80's or maybe late 70's? im guessing from the dexedrine and ludes,yes.ive always wondered when ludes disappeared from the scene? good call asking for another lawyer.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> LOL!!jesus christ dude,running a pharmacy out of the house!uppers,downers and all arounders.think they gave you thorazine or something similiar in the hospital?
> the dude i knew eventually graduated up to heroin and fucked his life up real proper like.went to prison and got stabbed in the eye or something crazy like that.he was tripping with a few ppl that night.one dude couldnt see to get off the couch and was throwing up over himself.naked guy said his vision was so fucked,in one eye it was snowing and in the other,cartoons were playing.the asphalt he thought was water.
> was your trip in the 80's or maybe late 70's? im guessing from the dexedrine and ludes,yes.ive always wondered when ludes disappeared from the scene? good call asking for another lawyer.


It was 1976, and there were 8 guy's that lived there, and all were heads. We were "the" party frat on campus, no sports or books for us, our competition was who could take the biggest hit on a bong.
The kicker was none of the drugs taken were mine, all I had was the acid which I left out, it was just this huge acid party.
There was like 12 people tripping at the time the cops showed up, but the cops all chased me so all was cool for everyone else, they just went the other way..
I don't know what the fuck they gave me, all I know is that I woke up the next morning shackled to the bed (literally), under arrest
Talk about a bummer, that was it. (lol).
Worst trip of my life


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> LOL!!jesus christ dude,running a pharmacy out of the house!uppers,downers and all arounders.think they gave you thorazine or something similiar in the hospital?
> the dude i knew eventually graduated up to heroin and fucked his life up real proper like.went to prison and got stabbed in the eye or something crazy like that.he was tripping with a few ppl that night.one dude couldnt see to get off the couch and was throwing up over himself.naked guy said his vision was so fucked,in one eye it was snowing and in the other,cartoons were playing.the asphalt he thought was water.
> was your trip in the 80's or maybe late 70's? im guessing from the dexedrine and ludes,yes.ive always wondered when ludes disappeared from the scene? good call asking for another lawyer.


We still have the evil twin of luuds here. Mandrax the smoked form. Feels fucking awesome but is almost as addictive as crack.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 5, 2017)

I thought I had to prove to "God" that I would go outside naked and not be embarrassed. But then I got even higher and got distracted by other weird shit and forgot about going outside naked for God.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> It's just like weed. 1-2 grams. A weekend smoke. $30. 1/8th can run $10 a gram. Buy an ounce, it's $200.
> 
> You want a buyer to buy the whole Damn thing. If he repeatedly comes back. As a shroom grower selling in bulk. A fair take is $3 a gram. That gets passed down to where the street vender pulls $10-$15 a gram buying it for $5-$7.


I do not trust You.


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 10, 2017)

Well cubensis usually goes for 80 a g (local currency) thats $6,50 us
And like penis envy goes for 250 for 2 g that is about $19,50 us


----------



## J710 (Sep 10, 2017)

u taxin


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 10, 2017)

J710 said:


> u taxin


You lazy.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 11, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> A new person trying to experience the spirit world. Knock depression the fu¢k out. Gain some harmony in life.
> 
> As long as it's a shrooms. From B+ to blue mystic. They won't be able to tell the difference. The crop batch needs to be mixed up to standardised the magic. Some shrooms are stronger then others. Growing next to each other.


Wouldn't dmt be a better way to get into the spirit realm?


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol shrooms are hard to find here. Ppl pay $100 a quarter all day long. Bible Belt lol


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

I get em for free. I live near cow paddocks and pine forests.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I get em for free. I live near cow paddocks and pine forests.


Well aren't you lucky lol I'm in a big city and the nearest cow pasture is about an hours drive. Even then a lot of farmers got their fences hooked up with motion sensors now. You go thru, silent alarm and farmer Joe comes tearin thru the field with his shotgun lmao had it happen a couple times when I was younger


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

Most of the time a mate gives them to me. He seems to know where to look. I've only been out searchin for shrooms once.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Most of the time a mate gives them to me. He seems to know where to look. I've only been out searchin for shrooms once.


Nice, I wanted to go searching for some before but I figured it'd be way cooler to grow my own  plus plenty of leftovers for whenever if you grow a batch


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah I'm not sure I want to take up psilocyb growing just yet. Still trying to improve my ganja game. I'll think about other shit when I'm happy with that aspect first.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Yeah I'm not sure I want to take up psilocyb growing just yet. Still trying to improve my ganja game. I'll think about other shit when I'm happy with that aspect first.


I think it's easier to grow mushies than bud lol takes a hell of a lot less time too. As long as you treat your grow area like a lab you should be good lol


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah. I'm a bit of a scatter brain. I improvise with lots of shit. I'll stick to the nugbox.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Yeah. I'm a bit of a scatter brain. I improvise with lots of shit. I'll stick to the nugbox.


lol I gotcha man, well if you ever do get around to it I'll be more than happy to help. 
Here's some from my first experimental batches. That one cake looked dope AF. It wanted more FAE that's y it was stretching but cool nonetheless


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 15, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> I think it's easier to grow mushies than bud lol takes a hell of a lot less time too. As long as you treat your grow area like a lab you should be good lol


I'm growing both now, and the schrooms are a pain in the ass to me. The relatively strict humidity/temps/light levels to grow good schrooms seems to a problem to maintain.
I can grow herb in an environment that fluctuates between 40% to 80% humidity with a temp range from 78 to 90 degrees, and the plants will thrive
With schrooms the temp for success is between 78 and 82, with a humidity level of 80%, which can be a bitch to maintain in a grow chamber.
Plus the time isn't that much of difference, like from inoculation of the spores to harvest in a good environment it's about the same. It took me 45 days for the jars to fill out, and around 30 days more until harvest, plus drying. Herb is roughly 90 days, plus drying.


----------



## Cubes15128 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm growing both now, and the schrooms are a pain in the ass to me. The relatively strict humidity/temps/light levels to grow good schrooms seems to a problem to maintain.
> I can grow herb in an environment that fluctuates between 40% to 80% humidity with a temp range from 78 to 90 degrees, and the plants will thrive
> With schrooms the temp for success is between 78 and 82, with a humidity level of 80%, which can be a bitch to maintain in a grow chamber.
> Plus the time isn't that much of difference, like from inoculation of the spores to harvest in a good environment it's about the same. It took me 45 days for the jars to fill out, and around 30 days more until harvest, plus drying. Herb is roughly 90 days, plus drying.


What tek are you using? If you do brf cakes it takes like a week or two max to harvest after your jars are fully colonized. Like 2-3days after the shrooms actually start to grow they will be ready for harvest. And as far as controlling the environment, that's easy with a humidifier on a timer hooked into your grow chamber. Just takes a bit of watching to get it dialed in perfect but after that it's easy peasy as long as you keep your shit sterile


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2017)

Cubes15128 said:


> What tek are you using? If you do brf cakes it takes like a week or two max to harvest after your jars are fully colonized. Like 2-3days after the shrooms actually start to grow they will be ready for harvest. And as far as controlling the environment, that's easy with a humidifier on a timer hooked into your grow chamber. Just takes a bit of watching to get it dialed in perfect but after that it's easy peasy as long as you keep your shit sterile


I probally fkd up.
I had pins, so I think I incubated too long.
I sniped the pins, dunk and rolled, placed in terrarium and it took 4 weeks before I could harvest.
Seems very time consuming for so little product.
You seem to have it nailed, and I could use help, that's for sure, so if you need help with growing, PM me, and we can share info.


----------

